

Inside One Asian College Girl's Panty Selling Business (NSFW) - kkt262
http://www.ampedasia.com/article/this-asian-girl-pays-her-tuition-by-selling-her-panties-and-being-a-virtual-girlfriend/

======
Jeremy1026
Sometimes I wonder "who is buying this stuff." Then I jump to "too bad, as a
male, there is such a smaller market for me to sell to." Then finally I return
to "who is buying this stuff."

